# Time for a equipment update!



## smudger (Oct 11, 2009)

there is a short video on this link that shows you where to measure for fitting a harness.. hope this helps

Leather Carriage Driving Gig Harness Brown Full Size on eBay (end time 27-Nov-09 14:02:21 GMT)


----------



## lillie (Oct 26, 2009)

this might be the same harness assmudger has suggested, as it's marketed in several places, but try pony and carriage website, and also lowther gig harness; they both have charts and videos to tell you what to measure. the 2 wheeler cart; you need to have the floor level, and the shafts would need to be in a fairly straight line through to where they go through the tug stops, so that would correspond to where the tug stops are in the correct position on your horse about midway up his body, so you would get a correct balance. you dont want the shafts to touch the horses sides, except near the tugs, and you dont want them so wide that horse could get a leg over, if things went wrong, and you dont want to have the shaft ends going past the horses chest or too near his head.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

My very favorite harness is a betathane Camptown harness with Freedom collar (Camptown Harness - camptownharness.com and horseharness.com - 800-717-0957)

But for you, I suggest a harness from Zimmerman's. No website, but their number is 717-354-5667 and you can talk to them about measurements.


----------



## lillie (Oct 26, 2009)

the other thing with a cart, to check fit ( sorry, i forgot to add it to original post) is that you need about 15" between the tail of the horse and the front of the cart.


----------

